# What 3DS do you have?



## himeki (May 12, 2015)

Curious to see what the community uses!


----------



## Ramza (May 12, 2015)

The normal black one


----------



## himeki (May 12, 2015)

Then voooooooote xD


----------



## JellyDitto (May 12, 2015)

I have the Luigi's Mansion blue&black one and the red New 3ds XL. And yes, I did vote.


----------



## KidKat (May 12, 2015)

I have the blue pokemon x/y 3ds xl and a black new 3ds xl


----------



## Karminny (May 12, 2015)

I have the Mickey Mouse 3dsxl


----------



## LisaTheGreat (May 12, 2015)

I love my new 3ds, way faster than the original in my opinion and the 3ds works a lot better.


----------



## Improv (May 12, 2015)

I have the Yoshi 3DS XL.


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (May 12, 2015)

Flame Red from 2011.


----------



## himeki (May 12, 2015)

I have a Aqua Blue from launch and a Matte White New 3DS


----------



## Pheenic (May 12, 2015)

Original 3DS, I got it on my birthday in 2011 and it surprisingly hasnt broke yet! c:


----------



## Shimmer (May 12, 2015)

I have the 3DS XL. I would like to purchase the new 3DS XL eventually in order to have two systems since the battery life sucks on them but I'm holding off for now.


----------



## inkling (May 12, 2015)

I had a pink 3ds for a few years and it recently broke (it was basically crushed and torn apart bc those things are actually indestructible). I was so devastated! All my street passes are gone etc, plus I had a digital copy of acnl (in addition to my cartridge) so I lost that town.

My bf bought me the new 3ds xl though. I have it in red, its so pretty...I love it! I've never had an xl before so its really special. I also juast like the way the new ones are...theyre really nice.


----------



## Espurr96 (May 12, 2015)

I have a regular black 3DS. I've had it since 2012 Christmas I believe. 

Still alive and kicking this thing is!


----------



## a potato (May 12, 2015)

The original blue 3DS and the new black XL. c:


----------



## ILOVEVHS (May 12, 2015)

I have a Blue XL. Just a normal one. Not a New.

- - - Post Merge - - -

It had Mario Kart 7 installed when I bought it.


----------



## Eldin (May 12, 2015)

Majora's Mask New 3DS XL.

And an OoT Anniversary Edition regular 3DS, that I was planning to sell but I... couldn't bring myself to do it. ;-;


----------



## Duzzel (May 12, 2015)

I'm still messing around with the Original blue 3DS. It's survived quite a number of drops, haha.

I really need to upgrade though. Anyone with a New 3DS (XL), how is it? Is the resolution alright for such a big screen?


----------



## pokedude729 (May 13, 2015)

I just have a normal, blue XL.


----------



## ashjaed (May 13, 2015)

I have the original blue 3DS and the ACNL XL. n_n


----------



## Astro Cake (May 13, 2015)

I have a purple 3DS that's basically at the end of its lifespan, I'm intending on replacing it this month for my birthday. Thinking about going for the pink model this time.


----------



## Aeryka (May 13, 2015)

Red super smash bros. 3DS XL.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 13, 2015)

Japanese Piano Black OG 3DS and North American Black 3DS XL


----------



## Gracelia (May 13, 2015)

As a surprise for my grad gift, my bf got me the new limited Majora's mask 3DS XL (also was quite sad i couldnt get preorder on one, but alas!!!)! Aaa idk how he kept it a secret for a couple of months, but I was so surprised! XD so now i've got a 2ds, 3dsxl, and new 3dsxl.


----------



## himeki (May 13, 2015)

Aww, that's  so sweet! I'm not a Zelda fan, so I didnt order that one, but I preordered the normal white one because Nintendo had a really good deall~


----------



## the_viper (May 13, 2015)

Just got a white/sea green 2DS since I don't really care for the 3D features :S


----------



## ibelleS (May 13, 2015)

Pink/white 3DS XL


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 13, 2015)

My current 3DS is the Majora's Mask New XL. Previous was Pikachu XL, before that Ocarina of Time 3DS, and before that regular black. Gave original to family, keeping the OoT 3DS because collectors same deal with Pikachu.


----------



## MBaku (May 14, 2015)

I have a blue 2DS. Really simple.


----------



## Peebers (May 14, 2015)

I have the pikachu 3ds xl 

I would have really liked a plain white one, but it was the only one they had at the store ;-;


----------



## Locket (May 16, 2015)

I used to own an original 3DS, and I think it's in my trash? SO I voted for 3DS and 3DS XL


----------



## peachy13 (May 16, 2015)

The pink 3ds XL


----------



## Mango (May 16, 2015)

i have a golden triforce 3DS XL , my brother has a silver luigi and mario 3DS XL, my other brother had a red 3DS XL, but it snapped, then my youngest brother has a blue 2DS and i cracked the screen


----------



## Hermione Granger (May 16, 2015)

majora's mask new 3ds xl
oh, and the original red 3DS =)


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 16, 2015)

I'm surprised how many people already upgraded.


----------



## ACNiko (May 16, 2015)

Regular. Got it in December of 2011 and it's still working.


----------



## Chris (May 16, 2015)

I've a 3DS XL.

It is actually my third 3DS, but I sold the other two. My first two were original 3DS consoles, one NTSC and the other PAL. I'm looking to upgrade to the New 3DS XL when they release a colour or limited edition version that I'm interested in.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 16, 2015)

I've got the regualr 3DS XL, its blue because it was cheaper at the time I bought it. I have a wood grain skin on it which is really nice, I bought my boyfriend the Super Marios Bros special Edition Red 3DS XL which I also use. I'll probably get the NEW once there are a sufficient quantity of games I need to buy it for.


----------



## Stalfos (May 16, 2015)

I've got the ACNL LE 3DS XL. It's sooo beautiful!


----------



## Mr Coffee (May 16, 2015)

I have this 3DS.
View attachment 93363
 Had it since my ninth birthday in 2012. I remember not playing it for a while because I lost it at my cousin's old apartment, but they've found it. I think i'll just have to stick with it til the new handheld comes out.


----------



## Nicole. (May 16, 2015)

I have the 3DS XL.


----------



## oswaldies (May 16, 2015)

original 3ds, and i will never get a 3ds xl for a dumb bigger screen that has awful screen quality


----------



## rabbite (May 16, 2015)

I have the blue 3ds XL, but I want the original midnight purple one for reasons.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (May 16, 2015)

I have a Black AU New 3DS XL and an NA Pokemon X Normal 3DS XL


----------



## Psydye (May 20, 2015)

3DS XL.


----------



## Kitty2201 (May 20, 2015)

I have an original 3DS and a New 3DS XL


----------



## patriceflanders (May 20, 2015)

the AC 3DS XL  (in-built game)


----------



## unintentional (May 20, 2015)

I have the black/blue 2ds (no case, but I have the blue carrying thing) and the black/red 3ds xl (with a cat case, and a purple carrier.)  I do hope to save up for the new 3ds xl though, seeing how it isn't that much and I'm over halfway there already


----------



## MissHappyNarwhal (May 20, 2015)

I have an original 3DS in Flame Red.


----------



## Kirindrake (May 20, 2015)

I'm afraid that I'm part of the tiny crowd that uses a 2DS ;u; *huddles in the corner*

---
It's red and black, is that a bonus? QuQ


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (May 20, 2015)

I used to have a blue 3DS until it broke. I got a pink 3DS shortly after, and a few months later, I got a Xerneas/Yveltal themed 3DS XL I use strictly for Smash Bros.


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 22, 2015)

Would be nice if they released a limited edition New 3DS XL model that resembles the American Super Nintendo. Then they could make the buttons purple like the controller.


----------



## Chris01 (May 22, 2015)

I wanted the special edition Animal Crossing 3DS XL one from the launch day or whatever so badly but back then I could not afford it lol but I went and brought myself the grey 3DS XL that came packaged with luigis mansion 2 from a store we have here in the UK called GAME.


----------



## Liseli (May 22, 2015)

Legend of Zelda XL.


----------



## Cherry Kisses (May 23, 2015)

I have a red and white 2DS. 
On my birthday, my mom just drove us to Target to 'run errands'. I was miffed as we were supposed to be going on a shopping spree at the mall, but mom needed to update her phone case? Whatevs. Then we walked into the sorta 2DS 3DS aisle and mom basically says 'Okay, gonna get one?' Holy cheese I was happy. I didn't get a 3DS because 3D makes me sick. They were all out of white/sea green and pink/white so I got white/red


----------



## Chupidun (May 23, 2015)

New XL Monster Hunter. Looks beautiful but I don't like the feel when grabbing it :/


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88 (May 24, 2015)

I have the original 3DS in one of my favorite colors: purple. I may get the new 3DS (XL?) next year but it's a steep maybe since I recently got a bigger SD card and the only thing wrong with my current one is the wanked up R-button. The R-button still works when I want it to but not enough to play MK7 or LMM. Doesn't really matter since I have MK8 and have long since completed LMM's main game.


----------



## kiamotors (May 25, 2015)

Mario and Luigi special edition 3DS XL.
I wanted the Animal Crossing: New Leaf one, but they were sold out.


----------



## Snowfell (May 25, 2015)

I have a black 3DS and the poptart ACNL 3DS XL.


----------



## Pearls (May 27, 2015)

I have a red 3ds. The r button and start button don't work and it keeps switching itself off or pausing and stuff though, so I'm gettin a New 3ds XL for my birthday in 8 days.


----------



## NiaVsTheUniverse (May 27, 2015)

I have the limited edition Animal Crossing 3DS XL one.


----------



## p e p p e r (May 29, 2015)

3DS XL Retro NES Edition


----------



## HopeForHyrule (May 29, 2015)

I have the LE Legend of Zelda 3DS (black with gold dust with the Hylian crest) and a 3DS XL (again, LE retro NES edition).


----------



## Druddigon (May 29, 2015)

3DS XL blue, would love to have the retro one and a new 3ds in blue whenever its made.


----------



## stitchmaker (May 29, 2015)

3DSXL blue  and red.  Just got the New 3DSXL red one for my birthday.


----------



## BlogDog123 (May 29, 2015)

I have the original red one. I've been debating whether or not to get an XL (since games look so much better on that big screen), but I haven't reached a final decision yet.


----------



## Lmaze (May 29, 2015)

I got my Blue one right before the pink/white one came out and I am sad! Does the white one get dirty??


----------



## BlogDog123 (May 29, 2015)

Lmaze said:


> I got my Blue one right before the pink/white one came out and I am sad! Does the white one get dirty??



I owned a white DS Lite once. If the 3DS is in any way similar to it, then it shouldn't get _too_ dirty. Maybe a smudge here and there. It all really depends on how well you treat it.


----------



## EndlessElements (May 31, 2015)

pink 3DS XL


----------



## adrino (May 31, 2015)

I got a black new 3DS XL.


----------



## Yoshisaur (May 31, 2015)

3DS XL this version


----------



## samsquared (Jun 1, 2015)

I wish I had a New 3DS, but I love my old one so much. It's the original 2011 Aqua Blue version which was bought at launch at a great selection of two colors (black and blue). I was like "Man, if they only carried purple or pink", one of which they came out with quite promptly afterwards. :>
3DS is so awesome. I am so happy I have one~


----------



## Envy (Jun 1, 2015)

The original, sparkly blue 3DS. Don't need or even want any of the others. They just don't do anything I need, as has been the case with all of Nintendo's handheld redesigns after the GBA SP.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Jun 1, 2015)

I have the Majora's Mask NXL, got it for ?170 with the Skull Kid figurine but the previous owner had already redeemed MM so it doesn't have that...


----------



## MissiNy (Jun 2, 2015)

I have three 3ds xl, the Pink, Year of lungi and the animal crossing and two new 3ds xl, one red and one black. I also have the nes 3ds xl, yoshi 3ds xl and the new Zelda 3ds xl but don't play them as they currently are still unopened.


----------



## Snickersnee (Jun 2, 2015)

Regular red/black 3DS XL. With badass case, though.


----------



## Soda Fox (Jun 2, 2015)

I had the purple 3DS until just recently, but the buttons were becoming unresponsive.  I have the standard blue/black 3DS XL now.


----------

